

Tell HN: Android 2.2 - Froyo Released for Nexus One. Get it now. [Screenshots] - cscotta

Google is beginning to phase in over-the-air updates to Android 2.2 / Froyo to Nexus One users on T-Mobile and will continue over the next couple weeks.<p>If you'd like to install it now, instructions are right here. Root access is not required; just download the update, drop it on your SD card, and follow the instructions to start the upgrade: http://phandroid.com/2010/05/22/manually-update-your-nexus-one-to-android-2-2-froyo/<p>For those without a Nexus One on T-Mobile, I've taken several screenshots around the OS and in a few applications. Check them out here if you like, and feel free to ask if you'd like to see something else: http://www.flickr.com/photos/cscotta/sets/72157623991007169/show/<p>The "Chrome to Phone" extension for cloud-to-device messaging is also available here: http://code.google.com/p/chrometophone/<p>Have fun!
======
barrkel
It installed fine on my Nexus One from bought from Google directly. Froyo is a
lot smoother than Eclair. The most noticeable thing is that all transitions
(opening apps, closing apps, opening up app list, sliding between home screen
pages) have a higher frame rate.

Flash Beta is on the android store. Thankfully, the equivalent of FlashBlock
is built into Android's browser - change the plugin settings to on demand, and
you have to tap to enable Flash boxes. Flash ads etc. on pages generally
murder scrolling performance.

------
gvb
Live link to instructions: [http://phandroid.com/2010/05/22/manually-update-
your-nexus-o...](http://phandroid.com/2010/05/22/manually-update-your-nexus-
one-to-android-2-2-froyo/)

The shortened url <http://bit.ly/aCDBwh> translates to
[http://android.clients.google.com/packages/passion/signed-
pa...](http://android.clients.google.com/packages/passion/signed-passion-
FRF50-from-ERE27.1e519a24.zip)

~~~
dannyr
So update.zip is from the Google site. Why is Google not promoting this or why
did they release this?

~~~
timdorr
It's the zip file your Nexus One will download automatically in the background
during low bandwidth times of day (to avoid strain on the cell network). It
doesn't do so right away, as they also want to stagger the rollout. If you do
the manual download and recovery method, you're just doing what the update
will do eventually.

------
warfangle
This image is for T-Mobile phones only.

The error you get when trying to apply update.zip:

    
    
      assert failed: file_getprop("/system/build.prop", "ro.build.fingerprint") == "google/passion/passion/mahimahi:2.1-update1/ERE27//24178:user/release-keys" ||
         file_getprop("/system/build.prop", "ro.build.fingerprint") == "google/passion/passion/mahimahi:2.2/FRF50/38042:user/release-keys"
    

Looks like the version installed on the AT&T N1s isn't what the update script
is looking for and it aborts. Wondering if modifying the update scripts would
brick my phone.

~~~
ergo98
Just mellow and know that it's coming soon. Honestly the way people are
spazing to get it installed is a bit ridiculous.

I'll just wait until I get an update notice (on my GSM ["AT&T"] phone here in
Canada)

~~~
warfangle
Yeah, I'll bide my time and be patient. The new features and speed increases
will be worth it.

~~~
ergo98
Have to confess that I've checked my phone about 100 times today :-)

Ah well. It shall come at some point. Maybe not for weeks, but it will come.

------
anigbrowl
Win! Thanks.

One glitch in the linked instructions: when you get to the warning screen
(android + /!\\), hit power button, then volume+ - both at same time doesn't
work. And the subsequent menus require use of the trackball, not the +/-
buttons.

edit: wow...this feels turbocharged, in a variety of ways. Speed: better.
Keyboard: better. Interface: much smoother. Flash: just works. Lots of small
UI improvements. Feels like it's meant to compete against iPhone 4.

------
Derferman
I just can't wait until vanilla 2.2 is available for the Evo 4G. I find the
general usability of Sense UI to be quite poor.

------
EricButler
Thank you for the "Chrome to Phone" link, I wasn't sure this was available
yet!

I tried it, and it works instantly here.

~~~
Concours
I can second this thanks , I'll give it a try now.

------
heliodorj
i didn't have the patience to wait; downloaded it manually. I wonder if your
chances of getting the OTA are improved if you turn on wifi.

froyo looks great!

they made good use of the extra space at the bottom of the screens by adding
the phone and browser icons next to the drawer button. it frees up two spots
on your main screen!

chrome-to-phone is unbelievably slow even with a nexus one and a great
internet connection. it takes literally one minute for the map to show on the
phone!

~~~
Tichy
What is chrome-to-phone?

~~~
sp332
See this part of the Froyo presentation from Google I/O:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBQFXRW5ZiE#t=02m40s>

~~~
Tichy
Cool, thanks! Exciting times.

------
dmix
Looks great, thanks for the screenshots.

Unfortunately my phone company locked my G1 down with android 1.5. So I'm
waiting (impatiently) for the iPhone 4g.

~~~
eapen
Just install cyanogenmod to get most features of Android 2.1 in the meantime.
You'll have to wait a few more weeks or months to get Froyo on G1.

I have CyanogenMod5-test5 running on my G1 and could install the official
Twitter and Facebook apps and like it.

~~~
dmix
Rogers (in Canada) installed an update on my phone that makes it non-rootable
and forced to use 1.5. So Cyanogenmod is not an option.

~~~
jrockway
Seems like rooting is still possible: <http://forum.xda-
developers.com/showthread.php?t=544654>

~~~
dmix
That post is from August 2009, the forced firmware upgrade was in December
2009. If you go to page 51:

"It is not currently rootable"

~~~
jrockway
Well, that's what you get for doing business with a company that's out to fuck
you. You get fucked.

Android is a tool like any other -- it can be used for good, and it can be
used for evil.

(Why not return your phone as defective? It worked for people when Sony
remotely disabled their Linux installs on the PS3.)

------
martythemaniak
Just did it. Only a 44mb download and a surprisingly fast update.

------
metachris
The link to the image stopped working -- here's a mirror:
<http://filevo.com/6ns7wvd07438.html>

